# Đổ mồ hôi trộm cũng có thể trở thành bệnh mãn tính



## Tuyết 8291 (19/12/19)

Mồ hôi trộm thể hiện qua tình trạng vã mồ hôi vào ban đêm khi ngủ, thường gặp ở trẻ em, cá biệt cả người lớn. Căn bệnh này nếu không chữa trị dứt điểm có thể ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến chất lượng cuộc sống và trở thành nỗi ám ảnh thường trực của các phụ huynh đối với con em mình.



​
Rất nhiều bà mẹ đã lên diễn đàn chăm sóc trẻ than thở chuyện con mình mắc phải mồ hôi trộm mà chưa tìm được thuốc chữa trị hữu hiệu. Dù đã áp dụng rất nhiều mẹo như ngâm chân tay với nước muối trước khi đi ngủ, uống nước lá lốt... nhưng cũng chỉ cải thiện được phần nào. Phương pháp phẫu thuật cắt hạch thần kinh chỉ áp dụng khi trẻ đủ 18 tuổi nhưng phương pháp này cũng tiềm ẩn nhiều biến chứng.
Nhiều chuyên gia cho rằng, hệ thần kinh giao cảm luôn vận hành theo kiểu không ai giống ai, nhất là khi hoạt động quá mức gây bài tiết mồ hôi bất kể nhiệt độ, thời tiết ở cả lòng bàn tay, bàn chân, dưới nách, đầu trán, lưng kèm theo tinh thần mệt mỏi, hồi hộp, tim dồn dập...
Dựa trên nguyên lý “chữa bệnh chữa tận gốc” của y học Phương Đông, một số bài thuốc y học cổ truyền sử dụng thảo dược để điều hoà hệ thống thần kinh thực vật, qua đó kiểm soát hiệu quả việc điều tiết ra vào mồ hôi của cơ thể và đẩy lùi chứng mồ hôi trộm.
Cần lưu ý là bệnh ra mồ hôi càng để lâu càng nặng, dễ trở thành căn bệnh mãn tính như nhiều thanh niên hoặc người lớn tuổi hiện nay đang mắc phải. Do đó, ngay từ khi còn nhỏ, các bậc phụ huynh nên tìm hiểu phương pháp khắc phục cho con càng sớm càng tốt và phải kiên trì theo đúng liệu trình để đạt được kết quả mong muốn.


----------

